# Alexander Paris Texas Rocket bicycle count off. Post your bad boy here for all to see



## Sped Man (Aug 3, 2015)

Lets do a count off of all the Alexander Paris Texas Rocket Bicycles that CABE owners have. Here is my bad boy.


----------



## catfish (Aug 4, 2015)

I've got this one.   Catfish


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 4, 2015)

I have one:


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 4, 2015)

These bikes are off the cool scale!!! Maybe someday I'll have a shot at owning one. Looking great, hope to see more! Joe


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 4, 2015)

It seems like these bicycles were the equivalent of the Tucker automobile.
This would be a good thread to post the back story on the Alexander Rocket Bike.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 4, 2015)

Someone is missing from the roll call.....Who purchased my favorite Rocket off of Ebay? That thing sat there for years. I offered them $3K then $3.5K and got silence. Who is that miracle worker?


----------



## catfish (Aug 4, 2015)

Sped Man said:


> Someone is missing from the roll call.....Who purchased my favorite Rocket off of Ebay? That thing sat there for years. I offered them $3K then $3.5K and got silence. Who is that miracle worker?




There are a few others you don't know about.


----------



## JKT (Aug 4, 2015)

Sped Man said:


> Someone is missing from the roll call.....Who purchased my favorite Rocket off of Ebay? That thing sat there for years. I offered them $3K then $3.5K and got silence. Who is that miracle worker?




Hmmm....you must be talking about me???  and would this be the one ????    well take a good look because it won't look like this for much longer !!!


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes, that does look familiar. How you got that bike from them at that price still amazes me.


----------



## JKT (Aug 4, 2015)

Sped Man said:


> Someone is missing from the roll call.....Who purchased my favorite Rocket off of Ebay? That thing sat there for years. I offered them $3K then $3.5K and got silence. Who is that miracle worker?




I think you must have had a hand in it.. getting the same type offers from different people they must have figured they were just asking to much... and finally said yes !!


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Aug 5, 2015)

JKT said:


> Hmmm....you must be talking about me???  and would this be the one ????    well take a good look because it won't look like this for much longer !!!




What are you going to change? Is that a repaint now?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2015)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't believe any of these were ever sold as completed bikes. I believe that is why you see so much variety from one bike to the next. Were the frames painted to start with? V/r Shawn


----------



## STRADALITE (Aug 5, 2015)

Not mine but a cool variation on the forks.


----------



## STRADALITE (Aug 5, 2015)

I just did a Google search and found this. 
My opinion is they should have produced this bike.


----------



## JKT (Aug 5, 2015)

Ignaz Schwinn said:


> What are you going to change? Is that a repaint now?




Hi, mostly just the paint.... and yes its a repaint..... you can't tell in the photos but it is a really poor paint job that's on it now... like previously stated ... not sure if any were sold as complete bikes..... but if there were some...  they are thought to have been pieced together with used parts that were at hand...


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 5, 2015)

Lets us not forget TexasJeff2855 unbelievable bike find.


----------



## TexasJeff2855 (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Aug 9, 2015)

TexasJeff2855 said:


> View attachment 230176




Jeff,   This is a great bike!


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 11, 2015)

Are these the only Alexander Paris Texas Rocket bicycles owned by CABE owners? That is hard to believe. Someone is holding out on his secret stash of Rockets bicycles.


----------



## catfish (Aug 11, 2015)

Sped Man said:


> Are these the only Alexander Paris Texas Rocket bicycles owned by CABE owners? That is hard to believe. Someone is holding out on his secret stash of Rockets bicycles.




There are others. Some people like to remain anonymous.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 11, 2015)

catfish said:


> There are others. Some people like to remain anonymous.





Bast%$ds


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 12, 2015)

Here's one of mine=


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 12, 2015)

How about a girls Rocket?


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 12, 2015)

STRADALITE said:


> Not mine but a cool variation on the forks.
> 
> View attachment 229578





Another Alexander fork variation-


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 12, 2015)

sm2501 said:


> Another Alexander fork variation-
> 
> View attachment 231097




Might want to spice it up with a Alexander shock version fork-


----------



## Mark Mattei (Aug 12, 2015)

*Rockets*


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 12, 2015)

sm2501 said:


> Here's one of mine=
> 
> View attachment 231095




Love that rear rack. Did you make it? Wow cool forks you have there!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 12, 2015)

You sure are getting your money's worth on this thread Sped...
Chris


----------



## slick (Aug 12, 2015)

This thread isn't fair....now i want one too.


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 12, 2015)

---------------


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 15, 2017)

Any new finds?


----------



## ratdaddy (Apr 16, 2017)

yes they were several finished rockets.I had about 10 like Jeff bike.just plain 2 color paint.red blue.green.the rest were black.recap at the time these were made lamar county had approx. 405k people because of the German camp.paris was a busy place.the old man made these to rent out.bike were a dollar a day.remember there was a gas ration.he also rented other bikes out.


----------



## ratdaddy (Apr 16, 2017)

well ok here's some more of my stash.these are some of the original cans of paint Mr Alex used to paint these bikes.Jeff bike is the green color.looks like my new rocket will be the medium blue with the China red graphics


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 22, 2017)

Found two more on EBay today. Cycle Smithy in Chicago has them.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2017)

Sped Man said:


> Found two more on EBay today. Cycle Smithy in Chicago has them.
> View attachment 454913





Mark Mattei said:


> *Rockets*
> 
> View attachment 231104
> 
> View attachment 231104


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 22, 2017)

Ooooooops didn't realize it was the same guy


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 22, 2017)

Seems the design is what makes a Rocket. From what I gather the ladies bikes were Alexander-built, but not "Rockets". 
The ones I've seen have had Road King badges on them; have any ladies been found with the Rocket badge?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 22, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Seems the design is what makes a Rocket. From what I gather the ladies bikes were Alexander-built, but not "Rockets".
> The ones I've seen have had Road King badges on them; have any ladies been found with the Rocket badge?




I was just up in Paris, Texas a couple days ago doing research on Alexander.  From my survey of all the known girls bikes none are tagged Rocket.  The girls that still retain badges are tagged "Road King."  Interestingly, of the known scooters, reportedly none were originally badged; of the existing unrestored scooters, none in my survey have drilled holes for head badges.  If anyone has more information on this please let me know.  Kindly,  Brant


----------



## JKT (Apr 22, 2017)

Sped Man said:


> Ooooooops didn't realize it was the same guy



you should buy those Sped Man they are right next to you !!!


----------



## ratdaddy (May 4, 2017)

time to detail


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 3, 2017)

So there's 20" and 26" originals? 
  I'm excited to be getting this modern made frame from Brant! I'm going to make it functional and have fun. Still looking for an original but I saved many Thousands of Dollars by buying this and I'll have just as much fun! I've enjoyed reading about these bikes and continue to do so. They are so unique! They go along great with my Glidacycles too!


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 19, 2018)

*Long ago, an Alexander Rocket Bicycle was in my possession. 
Frame, vertical fork and original badge.  No paint anywhere.

First thing noticed was the nakedness of the crankcase -- perched
on the Southern end of a massive seat mast - no chainstays or
downtube to interfere while visually processing.

And that's when the idea of an oversized chainring first occurred.

But, years later .........

The Rocket had left the building ... first to Bob Charnley ....
then to Jerry Germeau.  

Never got to see what an oversized chainring might look like --
powering The Rocket over the boulevards of a small Ohio town.

A mystery to me (afterthought) is the lack of conversation about
a potential chainring for a Rocket.   

Now, don't get me wrong.  I used to hear plenty about chainring 
design ... but nothing about SIZE.

From the Late-80's to this very day -- there have been no surprises 
presented in the chainring area of the Paris Texas Rocket Bicycle.

..... patric



 *


----------



## catfish (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 19, 2018)

*Just* *'til* *you* *get* *your* *own* *vintage,* *big* *chainring* *.....*
*
Right now on ebay are a few 65-T .. half-inch pitch, 1/8-inch width 1970's era, 
Schwinn Exerciser ''Sprockets'' priced from $13 to $50-plus each.

A 24-T / 26-T rear cog that fits your hub might work nicely.

...... patric





On ebay right now ... use the words, 
schwinn exerciser sprocket .....[C








*


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 1, 2018)

*NOS  Go-Light .. Currently available in CABE For Sale, Section   *@bike

*Every ROCKET ever made since the Earliest Chinese BATTLE-ROCKETS ... to OUR ROCKETS that go to MARS ..Have Had a Source of POWER  ..........  BUY Paul's GO-LIGHT ... and I Will Mail You a VERY NICE  .65-T  Chain Ring .....*





_*ABOVE  FOTO  Shows  Possible  Application of  GO-LIGHT*_


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 2, 2018)

catfish said:


> I've got this one.   Catfish
> 
> View attachment 229333



Nice and rare....


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 2, 2018)

JKT said:


> Hmmm....you must be talking about me???  and would this be the one ????    well take a good look because it won't look like this for much longer !!!   View attachment 229502View attachment 229503
> 
> View attachment 229502
> 
> View attachment 229503



Love the combination color....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Nashman (Dec 31, 2020)

How about a CCM exercise bicycle?


----------



## Bajaway (Apr 4, 2021)

Looks crazy similar pretty neat


----------

